# Shop Storage Shelves



## Anokiernan (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
I've been browsing on this forum for a good 2-3 months now in awe of what some of you have built. I just completed my first significant project towards turning my basement into a combination workshop. Half of it is currently dedicated to metalworking with a CNC Mill and Lathe, and then the other half I'm working on turning into a wood working shop so my projects are no longer completed at the mercy of mother nature. The side intended for woodworking is currently being used basically as storage so I needed a way to reorganize everything and this is what I came up with. 








4 shelves, 2ft deep, and just over 4ft wide to match with the floor joists so that I could attach the top of the unit to the joists. All of the slats are free floating in a .5"x.5" rabbit, so when the humidity of the basement changes throughout the year they should be able to breath and move accordingly. 








The whole structure was built with half lap joints, sized to give a minute reveal of the horizontal support members. The materials were S4S 2x4's and 1x8 select whitewood, cheap supplies that I didn't mind if they were damaged by something put on the shelves. This let me practice my hand tool work on the joints without sweating bullets :thumbsup: 

So any advice you guys have is greatly appreciated! There's always something new to learn


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds like good planning and looks like good work. That should be a nice start for the woodshop. Keep at it.

Rob


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

looks pretty slick. Love the pine slats instead of osb. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A fine job!*

For workshop shelves you have some "furniture grade" shelving. Nice work! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice indeed! Keep posting more projects!


----------

